# Unterschied von "FULL CUT" / "VALUE WEIGHT"?



## tYrEaL (18. Oktober 2005)

Kann mir jemand genau den Unterschied zwischen "FULL CUT" / "VALUE WEIGHT" bei einem TShirt erklären?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Full Cut und Value Weight sind Shirtmarken der Firma Fruit of the Loom.
Sie unterscheiden sich durch den Schnitt und vor allem durch die Stoffdichte.

*Full Cut*
Nackenband für erhöhten Tragekomfort. Doppelnaht an Halsausschnitt, Ärmel und Bund.

Fruit of the Loom
100% Baumwolle
(Heather Grey: 94% Baumwolle, 6% Polyester)
weiß 135 g/m²; farbig 145 g/m²

*Valueweight T*
Hohe Maschendichte für hohe Druckqualität. Rippstrick-Kragen aus Baumwolle/Lycra®
mit Doppelnaht. Nackenband für erhöhten Tragekomfort. Doppelnaht an Ärmeln und Bund.

Fruit of the Loom
100% Baumwolle, Belcoro-Garn™
(Ash: 98% Baumwolle, 2% Polyester)
(Heather Grey: 94% Baumwolle, 6% Polyester)
weiß 160 g/m²; farbig 165 g/m²

mein Tipp aus eigener Erfahrung: Vergiss Fruit of the Loom T-Shirts.
Außer einem guten Namen haben sie nichts weiter, was ein qualitativ hochwertiges Shirt ausmacht.

Gruss


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Oktober 2005)

Markus wahr früher bestimmt mal T-Shirt-Fachverkäufer *duck*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Oktober 2005)

Früher? 
Verkäufer nicht, nur nebenher "Veredler"


----------



## DrSoong (19. Oktober 2005)

Veredler? Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Machst du so ala *Pimp my Shirt (Ride)* krasse Muster auf die Shirts und rüstest es mit Flachbilschirmen und Bassboxen auf?  


Der Doc!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Oktober 2005)

Hehe, wenn das mal keine Marktlücke ist...
Nein, im Grunde genommen ein stinknormaler Textildrucker, der Kundenvorlagen
in diversen Druckverfahren auf T-Shirts, Sweat-Shirts, Taschen etc. presst.
Aber auch nur, wenn Semesterferien sind... 

Wer mehr wissen will => http://www.world-of-textiles.com

Gruss


----------



## tYrEaL (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi Markus,

wenn ich mich zwischen "FULL CUT" / "VALUE WEIGHT" entscheiden müsste,
was würdest du vorschlagen?

Mein Ziel ist:
konstengünstige qualitative Bandshirts!



Gruß,
tY


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Also wie schon geschrieben habe, besitzen die FOTL-Shirts nicht die allerbeste Qualität.
Wenn Du allerdings nur zwischen den beiden Arten wählen sollst, dann empfehle ich
auch jeden Fall "Value Weight" - wie Du oben schon siehst, besitzt dieses Shirt eine
höhere Stoffdichte. Bei der Vernähung und Verarbeitung nehmen sich beide Shirts nicht 
viel, so dass einziger Unterschied in der fühlbaren Qualität liegt.

Ich habe jetzt nicht die Preisunterschiede im Kopf, aber sollte das Value Weight nur 
geringfügig teurer sein, würde ich zu diesem raten.

Noch ein kleiner Tip am Rande: Alles unter 160 g/m² ist meiner Meinung nach mindere Ware
und bekommst Du schon am Wühltisch im C&A im 10er-Pack für 10 Euro. Wenn die Shirts
ne Weile überstehen sollen, dann auf jeden Fall mindestens 160 g/m² nehmen.

Hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben.

Markus

P.S. DrSoong und radde` - keine abfälligen Kommentare


----------



## DrSoong (20. Oktober 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn die Shirts ne Weile überstehen sollen, dann auf jeden Fall < 160 g/m² nehmen.



Kein sarkastisches Kommentar, aber ich glaube, du hast da das Kleiner mit dem Größer-Symbol verwechselt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Oktober 2005)

Hab's mal editiert, dass keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen ;-)


----------



## tYrEaL (21. Oktober 2005)

Ho Mr.Kolletzky !

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Cioasen
tY


----------



## Leola13 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

 

Die Strumpfhose in Markus Avatar war einmal Full Cut (<160 g/m² ). 
Jetzt <10 g/m² .

 

Ciao Stefan


----------

